# Problème connexion wifi identification SSL



## cocodesroso (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,J'ai besoin de votre aide pour comprendre.
J'ai installé un routeur wifi au boulot sur le réseau informatique.
Le routeur fonctionne super bien sauf que je ne peux pas établir de connexion SSL.
Après des heures passées sur les différents forums, je n'ai aucune réponse.


Bref, mail fonctionne, internet fonctionne exceptée les connexions SSL, certaines applis comme evernote ne peuvent pas se connecter.


J'ai installé opéra, j'arrive à établir des connexions SSL, bref c'est l'incompréhension la plus totale.
Avez-vous une idée?
Merci


----------

